# Delta 36-725 Questions & possible upgrades



## tnvarmint (Feb 15, 2019)

So I made an introductory post here. Feel free to check it out and see where I am coming from and where I am headed.

I am hopefully soon to be in the market for a new table saw. Actually my first table saw. I think I have settled on the Delta 36-725 after a lot of reviews and YouTube videos. I like what the saw offers and such. I do want to make a few modifications moving forward with it after the purchase so I figured I would make a post and ask some questions about it here before finalizing my decision. A couple of videos made reference to the switch on the 36-725 and how the plastic cap has a tendency to pop off when turning it on so I am thinking that a new switch might be in order. Anyone replaced the switch with a mushroom style or even a paddle STOP switch like the one below. May even look at adding additional ones of these around the garage for added cutoffs at some point.

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=371903&thumb=1

Another thing I am looking at adding is cast iron wing extensions to replace the flimsy stamped ones that come on the saw. I found some that Delta make which are the DELTA 36-937 but they are not available on Amazon and I can't find them on the Delta website. I am assuming they no longer make them. Does anyone know if the ones from other manufacturers like the SAWSTOP Cast Iron Wing Assembly ones on Amazon are compatible with the Delta 36-725? If not any others that are?

I am also probably going to want to change out the dust collection to a larger one as I also read that the one that comes with it is small and in a bad location. Anyone have any guides on how to do this and such?

Last thing, I would eventually like to add a router table to the saw. Again, anyone have any guides for doing so?

Any and all information is appreciated. I like to plan out as much as I can so that I can budget for it as needed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good plan ...*

I have 7 of those safety paddle switches, 4 on table saws, 3 on router tables. They's the way to go! 



As far as the solid cast iron table extensions, all that really matters is the front to back dimension. The bolt holes can be relocated either on the extensions OR on the table. The thickness won't matter either. Another solution is to use a table off an older saw maybe sold on Ebay? that's what I used between 2 of my 12" tablesaws to make a wider space between them. Like this:












If you have any further questions ..... :vs_cool:


----------

